
Show HN: SneakerBits, your sneakerhead bot - pmcpinto
http://sneakerbits.com/
======
pmcpinto
During the last couple of months I started to be obssessed with the chatbot
scene, it’s exciting to see a lot of experimentation in this area, so I
decided to get my hands dirty and mix it with one of my passions: sneakers. I
created a “minimum viable (sneakerhead) bot” for Telegram that shares the
day’s best news about sneakers. The bot's behaviour is super simple, I plan to
improve it and test the bot in other platforms: Kik, Facebook Messenger,
Slack.

I would love to have your feedback and suggestions.

